# How does one become physically active



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 21, 2015)

How does one get into a workout routine or the like


----------



## Hat (Nov 21, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> How does one get into a workout routine or the like


Willpower.

Get off the computer, get some friends, and at the very least go jogging now and then.


----------



## Bertram (Nov 21, 2015)

Why would you ask Kiwi Farms don't you know we're all obese?


----------



## Ruin (Nov 22, 2015)

If you haven't been physically active in the past don't start working out now, It will come as a shock to your system and you'll get discouraged. Start off by incorporating extra physical activity into your day, instead of using an elevator take the stairs instead of driving to the store or to work walk. 

This right here is a great resource. 

http://www.c25k.com/


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Skeletor (Nov 22, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> How does one get into a workout routine or the like



Being spergy about daily routines helps.


----------



## Kusottare (Nov 22, 2015)

very simple tips:

plan a schedule
eat right
start off with some light exercises if you're not used to it, like literally just go for a walk or something
set a goddamn alarm on your phone or something 
like i dunno
just set one for 9AM tomorrow saying "do some pushups you fat fuck"


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 22, 2015)

Play inspiring music. Look at sexy people. Sigh. Confront yourself with your own image in the mirror. Sigh again. Turn away. Hold your head down in shame. 

Get busy working out on the rhythm of the inspiring music.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 22, 2015)

Satan said:


> Play inspiring music. Look at sexy people. Sigh. Confront yourself with your own image in the mirror. Sigh again. Turn away. Hold your head down in shame.
> 
> Get busy working out on the rhythm of the inspiring music.


But listening to music while working out can increase risk of deafness


----------



## Hat (Nov 22, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> But listening to music while working out can increase risk of deafness


That's if you wear ear-buds. Get a boom-box.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 22, 2015)

Get and use a kettlebell.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 22, 2015)

Look for something active in one of your areas of interest.

I like medieval history, so I joined up with the  Society for Creative Anachronisms. Besides being total middle-ages history spergs, they have a sub-group of people who recreate (as safely as possible) medieval melee combat. Trust me. Nothing gets you active like running around in a 60-lb brigantine, helmet and 1/2" plywood shield, thwacking at people with rattan swords.

Running around with a sword in full kit in the hot sun not your thing? I'm into Eastern philosophies, so I do martial arts. A little of this, a little of that. I'm by no means an expert in anything, but it gets me off the couch, and Kendo ties back in to my SCA experience. 

Do you like nature? Just go for a hike. I've whittled away many a lovely day just walking trails with a sack lunch, a canteen & my camera.


----------



## niggers (Nov 22, 2015)

1. pick up heavy things for an hour
2. eat chicken
3. do it the next day


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 22, 2015)

Stop driving and walk everywhere..

You'll get more than enough exercise.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 22, 2015)

Science has definitively proven that if you stop drinking soda you'll immediately lose 50 lbs and your face will go from looking like something an astronaut landed on to the flawless, pristine skin of a girl in a Proactiv commercial. As an added bonus, your 10 daily cans of Mountain Dew will no longer render you infertile.


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 22, 2015)

MrTroll said:


> Science has definitively proven that if you stop drinking soda you'll immediately lose 50 lbs and your face will go from looking like something an astronaut landed on to the flawless, pristine skin of a girl in a Proactiv commercial. As an added bonus, your 10 daily cans of Mountain Dew will no longer render you infertile.



This is hard because soda is more addicting than some illegal drugs, I don't know if it's normal for people to get cravings for soda, or if it's just me.


----------



## HypeBeast (Nov 22, 2015)

There are about 10 billion free workout videos on YT, so you can try a bunch of stuff. Pick the exercise routine you hate the least and stick with it.  Drink a lot of water all day. Learn how to cook. Plus everything already said in this thread.


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 22, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> But listening to music while working out can increase risk of deafness



I been using headphones on the treadmill for ages with no problem. 

Really, just start with simple workouts like walking for twenty minutes a day and work up gradually over time.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Nov 22, 2015)

Just do stuff whenever you have small amounts of downtime, it can be really effective. You could have done 20 pushups and 10 pull-ups in the time it took your next Battlefield match to load, for example.

I fully realize it can be hard for some people, myself included, to have a solid 2 straight hours available for a lifting session, so just make an effort whenever you can throughout your day. Body weight exercises are not only simple and idiot-proof, but they're very effective and they get your body trained for realistic movements as well. The way you move when doing pull-ups, sit-ups, push-ups, dips, etc. is easily translated into the real world and might be extremely useful to you someday. I'm not knocking the gym or anything, but a lot of the workouts you do on machines are based on movements that you never do much in real life.

And while this is anecdotal, I will say that I've met one or two gym rats who struggled to do calisthenics because they were only used to machines and curls, yet they could barely do a pull-up. A pull-up can literally save your life someday, who knows? But I can't ever see a chest fly helping you in the real world.

Also make an effort to walk a lot, you're burning the same calories whether you walk, jog, CC run or sprint. While I do advise more intense cardio for other benefits, walking is still going to get you into shape in the long term, especially if you get into hiking. Consider finding a job that involves a lot of lifting and movement, that way you're basically working out every day and getting paid for it.


----------



## Jerk Sauce (Apr 8, 2016)

What I found worked for me is as others have said, the best idea is to start off small and get in some extra walking etc where you can, build some endurance and get yourself used to exercise. It has been shown that the best way to lose weight is through a combination of cardio and resistance training [weights]. A set of dumbbells is enough to get you started and relatively inexpensive, I would recommend starting off at a weight that is moderately challenging for you and get used to body positioning and the correct way to do an exercise. There are plenty of websites around that will give examples of good exercises to work specific body parts. For me I began at 10kg it may however be different for you, I would recommend doing this for 2 - 3 weeks and once you have a grasp on that then gradually work your way up. Much easier to learn your lessons at a weight that is fairly forgiving of mistakes.

The hard part about something like this is that no one can really teach you how to get yourself into the right frame of mind, you need to keep your eyes on the prize, and work towards where you want to be rather than stressing over the here and now. I can't speak so much for the cardio side of things, I only walk a lot, on the weight training side however for me it took around 3 - 6 weeks to get used to the exercise depending on the muscles [something like triceps that you don't use much generally are harder funnily enough]. Most people tend to give up right around the point when they are actually making some progress. Overall I would say it's probably harder than you think it is, but less work overall. I am getting fantastic results and am only spending around 3 hrs a week on weight training and around 1 hr 15 mins on abs, I work fucking hard when I do it, but it isn't that huge of a time commitment. As I have progressed I have learned what exercises work best and things such as doing reps extremely well is more important than sheer weight.

A lot of it isn't a hard and fast path, it's a very grey area that depends upon you your areas of interest [running, cycling, swimming, weights etc] and what works best for your body specifically, muscular structure, limitations etc. You have to really feel it out for yourself, I'd say the absolute most important thing however is consistency. A consistent half assed effort is worth a lot more than busting your balls every now and again. Sorry for rambling a bit but it's kind of hard to structure it more effectively as a lot depends on what interests you.


----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 8, 2016)

If you are a goal motivated person I'd suggest setting up bench goals. Rather than say "I want to lift 300lbs and I ain't satisfied until I can". Start off small. One step at a time. If your gym has a coach/PT system available I'd recommend trying that. The right coach can really help with motivation. 

As for say cutting down on sodas: What worked for me was to set a "cheat day" where I am allowed to drink one soda per week. That's worked for me for little over a year now.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 8, 2016)

Most replies here are missing the most important point: 

How do you get motivated to become physically active? By _finding something you enjoy doing. _That's the most important part of the process at first. If you only do something because it works but you hate it, you will end up stopping and go back to inertia. 

Do you know whats the second most important part of that process? _Stick with it. _That might sound contradictory with what I said, but it's not. Most likely, before you find the form of exercise(s) that's best for you, you'll probably end up going through a few different things and you won't enjoy them. There could be two reasons for that: 1) It's genuinely not something you enjoy 2) You're just not used to doing them. For example: 

No one likes running, at first. I mean, it sucks. However, if you stick with it for more than a couple of runs, you'll find that like most people who give it a try, that you enjoy it. Something clicks in your brain and you go 'Holy shit. This is _fun_.' Same goes with weight lifting, and many other activities/sports. 

So if you want to get in shape, you can start something like Couch to 5k. At first, it's gonna suck. The more you stick with it, however, the more you'll start enjoying it. At some point you'll be really looking forward to it. And then at some point you'll get annoyed by rest days because you really feel the urge to run. Then you'll ignore rest days, get an injury and get even more annoyed you can't run at all, but won't act like a retard in the future and learn to not run on rest days even if it sucks. 

Replace running with basically any kind of physical activity. That's more or less the universal process everyone goes through. Which brings me to the third point: 

_Don't be a retard, rest days exist for a reason_. 

Once you've started getting active and you see real changes, or when it''s been a while and you're really comfortable, you will feel constantly tempted to do more and more and more and always push the envelop. Don't. Stick with programs, stick with rest days, this shit exists for a reason. 

tl;dr:
1) Try many things until you find what you really love
2) Stick with everything you try for a while to make sure it's not just the beginner's curve you don't like
3) Resting and taking care of yourself is as important as training when you lead an active lifestyle


----------



## Jerk Sauce (Apr 8, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> So if you want to get in shape, you can start something like Couch to 5k. At first, it's gonna suck. The more you stick with it, however, the more you'll start enjoying it. At some point you'll be really looking forward to it. And then at some point you'll get annoyed by rest days because you really feel the urge to run. Then you'll ignore rest days, get an injury and get even more annoyed you can't run at all, but won't act like a exceptional individual in the future and learn to not run on rest days even if it sucks.
> 
> Replace running with basically any kind of physical activity. That's more or less the universal process everyone goes through. Which brings me to the third point:
> 
> ...



War Criminal has a great point on that, I was very much in the more has to better camp for a while and it doesn't lead anywhere good. As far as weight training goes I found that it actually slows your progress if you don't take rest days, as backwards as that may sound. Your body needs time to repair and recover from the activities you put it through, maximum gain for minimum time spent is the way to go I think. Along the way you will pick up what is most effective for what you are trying to achieve, what to not do to avoid injury etc, for me it's been a process of realizing streamlining is better than an ever increasing workload.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Apr 13, 2016)

Go visit your local gym or YMCA. The Y and Planet Fitness are especially wallet and noob friendly; odds are you'll get at least a free personal training session when you sign up. The trainer will work with you on setting goals and proper form. 
Buy some snappy workout clothes and shoes. Getting dressed to move is surprisingly motivating. 
Download some phone apps to help you stay on track. I like _Zombies, Run!_ and Couch to 5k. 
Check out Craigslist and eBay for inexpensive gear and DVDs. 
Eat more fruits and vegetables. Drink more water. 
If you do these things, you'll find activities you enjoy and build good habits that you can keep.


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Apr 19, 2016)

Do active stuff.
As in, stop sperging about it and actually do it, you autistic faggot.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 19, 2016)

Watch "Rocky" movies.


----------



## blastoiseplushie (Jul 25, 2016)

Jerk Sauce said:


> What I found worked for me is as others have said, the best idea is to start off small and get in some extra walking etc where you can, build some endurance and get yourself used to exercise. It has been shown that the best way to lose weight is through a combination of cardio and resistance training [weights]. A set of dumbbells is enough to get you started and relatively inexpensive, I would recommend starting off at a weight that is moderately challenging for you and get used to body positioning and the correct way to do an exercise. There are plenty of websites around that will give examples of good exercises to work specific body parts. For me I began at 10kg it may however be different for you, I would recommend doing this for 2 - 3 weeks and once you have a grasp on that then gradually work your way up. Much easier to learn your lessons at a weight that is fairly forgiving of mistakes.
> 
> The hard part about something like this is that no one can really teach you how to get yourself into the right frame of mind, you need to keep your eyes on the prize, and work towards where you want to be rather than stressing over the here and now. I can't speak so much for the cardio side of things, I only walk a lot, on the weight training side however for me it took around 3 - 6 weeks to get used to the exercise depending on the muscles [something like triceps that you don't use much generally are harder funnily enough]. Most people tend to give up right around the point when they are actually making some progress. Overall I would say it's probably harder than you think it is, but less work overall. I am getting fantastic results and am only spending around 3 hrs a week on weight training and around 1 hr 15 mins on abs, I work fucking hard when I do it, but it isn't that huge of a time commitment. As I have progressed I have learned what exercises work best and things such as doing reps extremely well is more important than sheer weight.
> 
> A lot of it isn't a hard and fast path, it's a very grey area that depends upon you your areas of interest [running, cycling, swimming, weights etc] and what works best for your body specifically, muscular structure, limitations etc. You have to really feel it out for yourself, I'd say the absolute most important thing however is consistency. A consistent half assed effort is worth a lot more than busting your balls every now and again. Sorry for rambling a bit but it's kind of hard to structure it more effectively as a lot depends on what interests you.



Great post!

I am lucky enough to live near a lake, so during the summer I swim 2-3 times a week, and do a little walk around the neighborhood, just 25-30 minutes most evenings. Once you start to DO IT (ha ha Shia) your body craves it.


----------



## Moogsy (Jul 27, 2016)

If you're an autist? Pokémon GO. 

Go to a park then run like hatching these eggs is going to make you friends.


----------



## no·to·ri·e·ty. (Aug 5, 2016)

according to youtube crossfit is a fun and easy way to get in shape have you tried it?


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 5, 2016)

How much rage do you want me to spew?

Cross fit has it's ups and downs. It's really kinda a tried and true idea of cross training, with facebook mixed in and a lot of bad ideas. 

It's great all around and done well is a wonderful jack of all trades system. Over all you'll never peak at anything. It's fun and fast paced the culture is awful imho. Lots of people dig it. The competitive factor esp to new lifters I find flat out dangerous. Compound lifts like snatches are NOT for starters. 

The work outs are fast paced explosive and change up a lot. So it draws people in it's like a game, social and active. You aren't trying to hold breakfast down after big squats kinda suffering.

Gyms are run (the term box makes me shudder) on their own manner so it'll differ some good some bad. Some for elite some for entry. You'll need to do research. 

I really am very big into cross training and the idea of what it should be but what cross fit has turned into to me has a dark side. With anything idiots ruin it. Cross fit isn't a bad program and I'm airing my gripes with it here but it's a great way to enter into fitness, aside compound lifts. I think new lifters should forgo them fully. Esp in something like cross fit where I've literally seen people say OK do as many jerks as you can in 30 seconds. Some gyms are that ass.


----------



## Hydroxylic Acid (Aug 5, 2016)

Not to mention that in Crossfit, every workout is different, and everyone (often with very different fitness levels) does the same workout.
Progressive overload is a very important part to a workout routine. You want to progressively increase the stress you put on your body (whether it's running or lifting weights). It's quite hard to do that with Crossfit, with the constantly changing workouts. Not to mention due to the constantly changing workouts it's incredibly hard to gauge if you actually made progress, or if you're just spinning your wheels. Sure it keeps thing "interesting", but it's not the most optimal way to progress.
As a lot of people have said, Crossfit is good if you want to exercise (provided you have good form). Not so good if you want to train.

Anyway, enough Crossfit sperging. As someone that hates cardio but is very enthusiastic about lifting weights, and used to be completely physically inactive (powerleveling, etc), I would recommend everyone not physically active to try lifting heavy for a while. Get on something like Stronglifts 5x5 for a while, starting with light weights. Since it's not very physically taxing in the beginning (you're benching the bar for 5 reps), it's easy to stick to the routine. By the time it gets tougher, you've already got into the rhythm of the routine, and it should be easier to keep up, compared to a workout routine that takes everything out of you in the very first session. Besides, seeing how much stronger you can get in such a short time is a powerful source of motivation.


----------



## ESTOY POOPIN (Aug 16, 2016)

play pokemon go

or do drugs


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 4, 2016)

Go outside and move.
That's how you become active


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd say get a gym membership to kinda motivate you, but it all depends from person to person, really. With some people, they'll get a gym membership and be like "Fuck yeah, I'm part of a gym now!" but then go once or twice out of the whole month. But with me I want to make sure I make the $10 I pay a month worth it, so it motivates me to go more often. But if you don't feel like spending money, a simple walk or jog always helps to get started. Just don't go into a vitamin store and have some roided out gorilla try to sell you the Pec-Nectar and Ab-Aids just yet.

And I now realize I wrote this all for a sperg who sperged too hard.


----------



## Apocalypso (Sep 6, 2016)

100 pushups a day always helps.


----------



## ObeseVirgin (Sep 11, 2016)

You just have to get off your ass.  No one is going to do it for you, it's down to you each and every time.  Think about the good feeling you'll have afterwards rather than the effort of doing the workout.  After a while you'll start to enjoy the workout itself.

I like to listen to gaming podcasts or audiobooks like exercising.  Combining sperging out with doing something active.

Start small and build up.  If you try to make it like a movie workout montage you'll never stick with it.  Just go for a walk and switch to diet soda, whatever.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 12, 2016)

I used to play World of Warcraft while I used a treadmill. It was very meta. Then I got downstairs neighbors so that ended.

Exercise bike while you do your normal loafing and staring at screens is good.

Also I've gotten a lot of success out of swapping to a standing desk. I made a cheap one with a dining table and some TV stands but it keeps me off my ass, and I'm inclined to do squats and stuff when I'm standing.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 15, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> Watch "Rocky" movies.








This song, one hour loop, on a treadmill, once a day.


----------



## Caesare (Sep 28, 2016)

XYZpdq said:


> I used to play World of Warcraft while I used a treadmill. It was very meta. Then I got downstairs neighbors so that ended.



That sounds like a migraine headache in the making. No motion sickness?


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 28, 2016)

Coleman Francis said:


> That sounds like a migraine headache in the making. No motion sickness?


I didn't encounter it, but I've rarely ever gotten motion sickness so it may just be me.


----------



## Caesare (Sep 28, 2016)

XYZpdq said:


> I didn't encounter it, but I've rarely ever gotten motion sickness so it may just be me.




That is a great idea if you don't get dizzy, fall on your face, and bust your lips open. That is what would happen to me.


----------



## NaughtyChicken (Oct 5, 2016)

What really helped me was getting my friends to exercise with me. Doing it alone is really boring, but if you can get a friend to go for walks or to the gym that'd help a ton.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 11, 2016)

Using a bike for transportation instead of driving everywhere.

Although it may not be practical where urban planning revolves around driving like in the USA.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 1, 2016)

So the standing desk (and cutting back on beer) seems to be making a difference. I grabbed some shorts the other day then after putting them on realized I bought them about fifteen years ago but they fit.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Feb 14, 2017)

Different types of exercises have different benefits, this is true for your body and even different regions of your brain. But research has shown you are most likely to stick with a form of exercise that you actually enjoy. You might have to try a bunch of things before you find something you like. I like elliptical and swimming. 

http://consciouslifenews.com/new-fi...ercise-affect-different-parts-brain/11121031/


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 14, 2017)

The answer @OP is that you just schedule it until it becomes habit. Start off easy, maybe 3 miles on a bike, 40 minutes of jogging, 20 minutes of Yoga, push ups and sit ups until you're in the right kind of discomfort before you shower. Take any one of those things, make it a point to do them, then add on, maybe an extra mile or two on the bike, or add on the jog before the push ups, something like that. Just make small, simply achievable targets, same as how videogames are addictive because thats exactly how they get you to create habitual behavior. You get that slow drip of dopamine for completing your goal the same with a good work out as you do beating a boss in Dark Souls


----------

